# Wife did a Celeste fanart



## hippy dave (Sep 10, 2018)




----------



## depaul (Sep 17, 2018)

Thats' great! very cute


----------



## hippy dave (Sep 17, 2018)

depaul said:


> Thats' great! very cute


Thanks, she'll appreciate that


----------

